# [Wet Thumb Forum]-milo`s akwa



## milosgnida (Feb 27, 2005)

my 135 L tank


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

Beautiful tank. How about posting some specs? Lighting, substrate, plant & fish species.
Keep us updated to any changes.
Again..nice job.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i like it, it's very dark and mysterious.


----------



## milosgnida (Feb 27, 2005)

some info about my tank
Flora :
 
1- Vesicularia dubyana 
2- Hygrophila guianensis+corymbosa
3- ?Lysimachia nummularia 
4- Bacopa monnieri
5- Rotala macrandra
6- Rotala rotundifolia
7- Ludwigia repens
8- Ludwigia arcuata
10- Ceratopteris siliquosa
11- Lilaeopsis novae zaelindae
12- Saggitaria subbulata
13- Pistia stratiotes + limnobium leavigatum
14- Egeria najas
15- ?Cryptocoryne wendtii
16- Riccia fluitans
and some anubias, eusteralis , samolus , didiplis ,heteranthera - only 
young pieces /genetic ground







/

Tank:
Setup 6.3.2005 
Dimensions : 90x40x38
Substrate: Obsidian 
Filtration : FLUVAL 104 
Light : 2x Philips TLD 865 18w , 2x Philips 830 30w 
Fertilization : CO2 bomb /i dont know english common name / + needle valve , PMDD 1,5 ml/day , Bivoj /trace elements/
Temperature : 25°C 
Water : 
PH - 6,8-7,0 BEN-TEST / fa.Hu-Ben / 
UT - 12 ° dKH Karbon / fa. Rataj / 
CT - 8 N Hardin / fa. Rataj / 
P - pod 0,5 mg/l Foskol / fa. Rataj / 
NO3 - 20 mg/l Azotan / fa. Rataj / 
NO2 - pod 0,1 mg/l Azotin / fa. Rataj / 
Fe - 0,3 mg/l Ferrin /fa. Rataj /

Fauna : 
9 x Rasbora heteromorpha 
18 x Paracheirodon innesi 
2x Hoplosternum thoracatum 
2x Ampularia


----------



## milosgnida (Feb 27, 2005)

new setup 








Old layout of my 135 L tank was already uninteresting for me and somewhat I need change .I hope that this change isn't so terrible


----------

